# About the "addtosmb" (to add user to Samba)



## aurora (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello

I'm trying to setup a Samba server on my FreeBSD server and it works actually except one thing: Samba (smbd) doesn't accept a user to login.

To overcome this problem I try to add a new user for Samba but the manuals tell to use 

(a awk script, or anything else, I'm not sure here) "addtosmb". Its purpose is to add new user (which must be found at /etc/passwd already) by modifying the /usr/local/private/smbpasswd file. 

Has anyone added a new user to samba this way, i.e. using "addtosmb"? It isn't present in my system on which Samba server is already installed.

One more thing: Manual says smbpasswd (in which the Samba users are saved) is at /usr/local/private/smbpasswd but in my system there's even no /usr/local/private/ folder and smbpasswd is at /usr/local/etc/samba/smbpasswd.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2011)

Recent versions of samba use pdbedit(8).


----------



## aurora (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for the comment.
I couldn't guess it would be using another program called pdbedit. Anyway, I 'm using samba version 3.2.10
`# smstatus`

```
Samba version 3.2.10
PID     Username      Group         Machine                        
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Service      pid     machine       Connected at
-------------------------------------------------------

No locked files
```

But under the ports I spotted a newer version called samba4wins. I guess I should update to that version because I'm having difficulties in samba right now, I couldn't connect to a folder from a Windows client, though I have dealt with the smb.conf a lot, it just doesn't work. That's why I consider a version update, maybe it helps.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't go for 4.0, yet. It still pretty experimental. net/samba35 however works fine.


----------

